# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Agencia Comercializadora Agropecuaria y Agroindustrial del Perú

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios de AgroFórum: 
Escribo para presentarles una idea de proyecto que hemos formulado de manera preliminar con el usuario Angelo Lazo, quien se puso en contacto conmigo para ver la posibilidad de asociarnos en algún proyecto de agronegocios, considerando que él es profesional de la materia y que ha trabajado 8 años años en Global Gap en Alemania. 
Luego de algún intercambio de ideas, logramos un híbrido entre dos ideas que me parece que es algo muy interesante y que hace falta definitivamente en el sector agrario y agroexportador del país: una *Agencia Comercializadora de Productos Agropecuarios y Agroindustriales del Perú.* No es precisamente el nombre que hemos elegido para el proyecto, pero sí me pareció la mejor manera de resumir esta idea que procedo a explicar con más detalle a continuación. 
Se trataría de una empresa especializada exclusivamente en temas de comercialización, para facilitar la venta de productos agropecuarios y agroindustriales del Perú a nivel nacional e internacional, buscando beneficiar tanto a los productores como a los clientes. 
Le pedí a Angelo que planteara un pequeña Misión, Visión y Objetivos para formularlo aquí en el foro, así que la comparto con ustedes para que nos vayan dando sus comentarios al respecto, y si fuera posible, que vayamos puliendo los detalles con la ayuda de todos ustedes.  *Misión:* Apoyar a productores y fabricantes de alimentos peruanos a conseguir mercados con valor agregado mediante un compromiso mutuo de mejoramiento continuo en los negocios y en la modernización de las cadenas comerciales.  *Visión*: Ser la agencia comercial de productos agropecuarios y agroindutriales de mayor confianza en el Perú.    *Objetivos:*  
1. Conseguir clientes y proveedores confiables.
2. Conseguir productos de calidad garantizada.
3. Negociar los mejores precios. 
4. Establecer relaciones comerciales sostenibles.
5. Brindar asistencia y orientación al productor. 
Finalmente, decirles que hemos tomado la decisión de empezar de una vez a hacer realidad este proyecto, ya que tenemos bien identificada la necesidad de productores y clientes de estar mejor conectados y representados para tema de calidad y de confianza. 
Como tal vez algunos sabrán, estoy tratando de ayudar a los interesados en AgroFórum a colocar sus productos en Hipermercados Tottus; sin embargo, les confieso que el tema ha empezado a escaparse de mis manos, por falta de tiempo y personal que me ayude a ordenar la información y hacer los contactos respectivos para cada producto que me ofrecen. 
Por ello, pretendemos empezar a organizar el tema comercial en el agro peruano de manera general, que desde nuestro punto de vista se encuentra muy desarticulado, para hacer el rol de Estado o sector privado que hace falta entre los productores, acopiadores, mayoristas, minoristas, supermercados y exportadores de productos agropecuarios y agroindustriales del Perú. 
Las personas y/o empresas interesadas en ir formando parte de nuestra base de datos -que ya empezamos a armar- pueden comunicarse con nosotros para incorporarlos en el proyecto.  
Recalcarles al respecto, que los precios los plantearían ustedes mismos, para nosotros buscarles mercados entre las distintas opciones que manejemos. 
Los datos que inicialmente requerimos para empezar a ordenar este tema serían: 
- Nombre del productor/ empresa
- Tipo de actividad (productor, fabricante, acopiador, exportador,etc.)
- Productos:
- Area de producción (hectareas):
- Localidad /dirección:
- Volumen (kgs, Toneladas):
- Tipo de Certificación:
- Datos de Contacto: 
Quiero terminar esta larga introducción y presentación del proyecto, explicándoles que la idea a largo plazo es mejorar las cadenas de negocios del agro peruano, para impulsar a los agricultores y empresarios sel sector agropecuario y agroindustrial del país a dar un paso más allá en función de sus posibilidades y de las posibilidades de los mercados que nosotros manejemos, generando así el desarrollo sostenible que fomentamos para nuestra agricultura aquí en AgroFórum.pe. 
Si son tan amables, les pido que me den su rápida opinión respondiendo a la encuesta que ven al inicio de este tema. 
Saludos a todos.Temas similares: Maquinaria agroindustrial Artículo: Ministro de Agricultura de Colombia visita Perú para conocer política agropecuaria C.V. Ingeniera Agroindustrial Agencia del Agua de Brasil evaluará con ANA cooperación para mejor manejo del recurso hídrico Fundan la Agencia Internacional de Energías Renovables

----------

Genaro Abarca, ORGANICAPERUSAC, victorgonzalesq

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados amigos de AgroFórum.pe: 
Para comentarles que acabo de votar humildemente por mi propia idea como: "Muy Buena".... jejejeje  :Stick Out Tongue: . 
Fuera de bromas, quiero contarles que tengo un gran entusiasmo en este nuevo proyecto que está en proceso de gestación.  
Les confieso que Angelo Lazo ha desaparecido del mapa -aunque no lo he llamado- pero la idea fue propuesta por mí y estoy decidido a seguir con ella, aunque sea a paso lento. 
La idea de contar con Angelo era para poder contar con su conocimiento sobre agronegocios y cadenas productivas, pero ése es un plus que tal vez pueda ofrecer yo mismo con los años, a través de la experiencia que vaya ganando en el rubro. 
Quiero contarles que me parece increíble todo lo que me pueden haber ofrecido y pedido en estos dos años -y un poco más- que tiene de vida este foro, y que no sólo veo una oportunidad de negocio para mí en esto, sino que también veo los "evidentes" problemas de comercialización que tienen algunos productores, e incluso algunas empresas para vender sus productos. 
Me parece que si alguien organiza y registra de manera adecuada la oferta peruana de productos agropecuarios y agroindustriales, sería una excelente manera de poder colocar diversos productos nacionales según la demanda de cada día, que por suerte tengo la posibilidad de conocer -en parte-. 
Les confieso que a veces me sorprendo, porque algunas personas ni siquiera son capaces de publicar sus productos -de manera gratuita- aquí en AgroFórum.pe para buscar clientes ellos mismos, pero sin embargo, sí son capaces de llamarme o escribirme por correo para ofrecerme o pedirme diversos productos. 
En ese sentido, o los productores no tienen ganas de vender sus productos, o soy mejor vendiendo productos que dichas personas; por lo que estaría encantado de hacer ese trabajo de difusión o promoción para encontrar clientes a través de las herramientas de comunicación -que como buen comunicador- utilizo y sé aprovechar. 
Sé que algunos no saben o no quieren responder este tema, pero quiero invitar a todo el que esté interesado en formar parte de mi base de datos, a que me envié por correo electrónico (bcilloniz@agroforum.pe) la información básica que les solicito más arriba. 
Como comprenderán, lo que básicamente necesito saber es qué producen, dónde lo producen, cuándo lo producen (o cosechan), y en qué cantidades (o volúmenes)... y sus datos para poder ubicarlos en caso aparezca o encuentre a algún interesado. 
Espero poder ayudarlos con el tema de la comercialización de sus productos... si es que están interesados en trabajar conmigo el tema  :Wink: . 
Saludos...

----------


## Jack Jimenez Pereda

Bruno buen día:
Aplaudo tu iniciativa y te felicito, lo quieres hacer es muy bueno, y efectivamente tenemos muchos pequeños y medianos productores que desconocen del tema y no tienen como colocar su producto a un precio justo y de manera oportuna. 
Puedes contar conmigo en lo que pueda proporcionar de datos. Tengo contactos en la provincia de gran chimu que producen mayormente uva red globe, lavalle, italiana y otro tipo de frutas como palta fuerte.  
Veré que puedo hacer por aca y te facilitaré los datos que necesitas. 
Un saludos cordiales, y continua asi. 
atentamente, 
Jack Jiménez Pereda
Trujillo - Perú  jimperjonter05@gmail.com 
movil: 947003220

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Jack: 
Muchas gracias por el comentario... :Smile:  
Te cuento que desde hace un par de semanas me estoy tomando el trabajo de ingresar a mi base de datos a todos los productores, acopiadores, mayoristas, minoristas, exportadores e importadores que se contactan conmigo; para empezar a ordenar la oferta peruana por un lado, y la demanda a nivel nacional e internacional por otro lado. 
Te cuento que una vez tenga bien ordenada la información, con productos y proveedores de todo tipo, el siguiente paso es encontrar mercados para dichos productos. Es por eso que en este momento lo que estoy haciendo es recolectar la información que me permita buscar clientes a los que ls pueda dar una solución rápida y de calidad. 
Si cabe mencionarlo, yo no estoy en capacidad de producir nada -por falta de conocimiento y dinero- por lo que mi intención es trabajar con productos de calidad, que otros confíen en entregarme para yo intentar comercializarlos. En ese sentido, la idea es poder ubicar rápidamente a algún proveedor cuando la oportunidad o algún cliente interesado se presente. 
Te cuento también que ya tengo una serie de productos que puedo ofrecer, pero que aún no lo he hecho, pues como te digo, quiero ordenarme bien para empezar a trabajar este proyecto de manera decidida. 
Por el momento estamos trabajando el tema un amigo y yo, pero para que veas qué rápido caminan las cosas, nos estamos asociando con otros buenos amigos que están formando una empresa exportadora, por lo que seguramente pronto estaremos en capacidad de incluso exportar nosotros mismos, por lo que las oportunidades se van ampliando con los días. 
Más bien, si cabe la posibiidad en el futuro, podríamos ver la manera de asociarnos para que tú seas el que ordene y organice a los productores de la zona del gran chimú. En ese sentido, tal vez me convenga tener a alguien en las distintas regiones del país, para que me ayude a constatar calidad y para manejar a los productores, cosa que se hace difícil a la distancia. 
Saludos y gracias por tu apoyo.

----------


## Ing. Débora Zavaleta

Bs días, quisiera saber si la comercialización incluye la distribución y si es para todo tipo de productos, pues actualmente estamos finalizando la implementación de una pequeña planta de bebidas. Muchas gracias.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimada Débora: 
Nosotros hacemos el intento de comercializar todo tipo de productos, que consideremos de calidad y que puedan tener tanto demanda interna como externa. Si el negocio es rentable, podemos encargarnos de la distribución, pero pocos veces nos encargamos de esa parte de la comercialización, aunque como te digo, tenemos contactos para poder hacerlo. 
Te recomiendo utilizar AgroFórum para dar a conocer tus productos y que nos muestres también fotos de tu planta. En la medida que todo se vea bien, seguro vas a conseguir clientes intereresados, y podemos conversar para ver la posibilidad de apoyarlos con la comercialización de sus bebidas. 
Suerte con el proyecto y saludos

----------

Ing. Débora Zavaleta, xebec

----------


## Tatiana L

Mi nombre es Tatiana López y estoy practicando con Bruno aquí en Agroforum y una de las primeras cosas que me ha encargado es empezar a convocar productores y empresas interesadas en trabajar con nosotros para ayudarlos en la comercialización de sus productos, precisamente para darle forma a este tema de la Agencia Comercializadora de Productos Agropecuarios y Agroindustriales del Perú. 
Los interesados pueden responder este tema o pueden escribirme a tlopez@agroforum.pe para que me pasen la información de sus productos, y así poder ir ingresandolos a nuestra base de datos de proveedores. 
En este momento tenemos un requerimiento de chirimoya criolla para pulpa, por lo que si hay algún productor o proveedor serio que esté interesado, escríbanos por este medio  o a mi correo para iniciar conversaciones. 
Saludos a todos

----------


## German Vilchez Madrid

Me parece un excelente proyecto porque la gran mayoría de los pequeños y medianos agricultores fracasamos o nunca salimos de la pobreza porque el principal problema para nosotros es la comercialización de nuestros productos por lo que son los intermediarios que se llevan las ganancias como se dice de una mano a otra.
Les deseo muchos éxitos y espero se haga realidad el Proyecto.
German.

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, aprovechando este tema, vamos a estar publicando diariamente la oferta y/o demanda de los productos que podamos ofrecer o que nos estén solicitando. 
En este momento podemos ofrecer lúcuma para pulpa proveniente de Huaral a S/.3.60 puesta en Lima y S/.3.40 puesta en Huaral. Solo frutos grandes. 
Cualquier cosa responden este tema o me escriben bcilloniz@agroforum.pe. 
Saludos

----------


## JAVIER OTOYA

Muy interesante tu propuesta Bruno, estoy seguro que contrabajo eficiente esto puede llegar a ser grande, yo estoy interesado, encorreo aparte te hago llegar la oferta de lo que producimos. Javier

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, nos están ofreciendo 7 hectáreas de Páprika "Papri King" de Huacho. Los interesados pueden contactarse por este medio con nosotros o a los siguientes correos de contacto: bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / tlopez@agroforum.pe  20140208_123303.jpg20140208_130126.jpg20140208_130137.jpg20140208_171417.jpg20140208_171453.jpg

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Les actualizo los productos que podemos proveer en estos momentos: 
- Chunks de mango Kent para exportación
- Pulpa de palta congelada
- Maracuyá para supermercados y fábrica
- Lúcuma para supermercados y fábrica
- Limón Sutil para supermercados, fábrica y para exportación
- Harina de lúcuma, maca y camote para exportación
- Pulpa de mango orgánico, de maracuyá, de camu camu y de carambola para exportación
- Quinua convencional y en un mes aprox. también orgánica para exportación
- Tuna Roja para supermercados
- Lima para supermercados
- Pepino Melón para supermercados
- Chirimoya criolla o corriente para pulpa
- Choclo, ají y rocoto congelado para exportación y mercado local 
Si hay alguien interesado en estos productos, por favor responder a través de este tema, o mediante un correo electrónico a bcilloniz@agroforum.pe 
Gracias y saludos 
PD: Muy pronto estaremos inaugurando una tienda virtual en AgroFórum, para convertirnos en una Expoalimentaria que dura los 365 días del año, y las 24 horas del día.

----------


## Genaro Abarca

Buenas noches, soy productor de palta has y fuerte, el pequeño fundo queda a 1 hora y media de la provincia de Barranca. Por favor ingresar la información en su base de datos por el tema de la asociación. 
- Nombre de productor/empresa: PRODUCIENDO PERU SAC
- Tipo de actividad: Productor
- Area de producción (hectáreas): 10 hectáreas entre los 3 productos.
- Localidad/dirección: Huanchay s/n Cochas - Ancash (a 1 hora y media de la provincia de Barranca).
- Volumen (kgs. Toneladas): 100 ton. de manzana de agua este 2014. 30 a 40 ton. de palta entre las dos variedades.
- Datos de contacto: Genaro Abarca. Claro: 940 298861 / 980 543914  
Atte.  
Genaro Abarca

----------


## Genaro Abarca

Buenas noches, soy productor de palta hass y fuerte, el fundo queda a 1 hora y media de la provincia de Barranca. Por favor ingresar la información en su base de datos para el tema de asociación. 
- Nombre de la empresa: PRODUCIENDO PERU SAC
- Tipo de actividad: Productor.
- Productos: palta de la variedad hass y fuerte, y manzana de agua.
- Área de producción: 10 hectáreas entre los 3 cultivos.
- Localidad / dirección: Huanchay s/n Cochas - Ancash (a 1 hora y media de la provincia de Barranca).
- Volumen(kgs, Toneladas): 100 ton. de manzana de agua este 2014. 30 a 40 ton. de palta entre las dos variedades.
- Datos de Contacto: Genaro Abarca. Claro: 940298861  
Gracias

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Tenemos un importante requerimiento de maracuyá para abastecer plantas de pulpa en Lima y Huacho respectivamente, a un precio promedio de S/.1.80 al barre puesto en Lima, y de S/1.65 al barre puesto en Huacho. Pago entre 7 y 14 días.  
Los interesados en formar parte de esta cadena productiva, pueden escribirme para iniciar conversaciones y ver los detalles de una posible compra. 
La idea es poder contar con productores serios, y que tengan la capacidad de otorgar crédito por una o dos semanas, mientras se tramita el pago. Garantía de seriedad de las empresas compradoras.  *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* 995-805-066  *bcilloniz@agroforum.pe* 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Buenas noches, soy productor de palta hass y fuerte, el fundo queda a 1 hora y media de la provincia de Barranca. Por favor ingresar la información en su base de datos para el tema de asociación. 
> - Nombre de la empresa: PRODUCIENDO PERU SAC
> - Tipo de actividad: Productor.
> - Productos: palta de la variedad hass y fuerte, y manzana de agua.
> - Área de producción: 10 hectáreas entre los 3 cultivos.
> - Localidad / dirección: Huanchay s/n Cochas - Ancash (a 1 hora y media de la provincia de Barranca).
> - Volumen(kgs, Toneladas): 100 ton. de manzana de agua este 2014. 30 a 40 ton. de palta entre las dos variedades.
> - Datos de Contacto: Genaro Abarca. Claro: 940298861  
> Gracias

 Estimado Genaro: 
Gracias por la información. Cualquier requerimiento de manzana de agua me comunico contigo, y lo mismo si es que necesito palta. En todo caso, te cuento que el mercado está solicitando palta hass con certificación Global Gap para poder exportar a Europa. 
Saludos y publica tus productos en un nuevo tema aparte, para que te contacten directo otros posibles compradores.

----------


## Sara Lozano

Buen día, interesante el tema y interesada en ello.

----------


## William Panduro

Bruno, te aliento en este tema, realmente es un Proyecto grande, con un gran aporte a los agricultores y productores del Perú, este proyecto puede llevar a la riqueza a muchos productores del campo, y por consiguiente, a todos los que trabajan en el tema, un fuerte abrazo

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Bruno, te aliento en este tema, realmente es un Proyecto grande, con un gran aporte a los agricultores y productores del Perú, este proyecto puede llevar a la riqueza a muchos productores del campo, y por consiguiente, a todos los que trabajan en el tema, un fuerte abrazo

 Hola William, gracias y disculpa la demora en responder... Te cuento que esto de la agencia comercializadora es básicamente a lo que se dedica mi empresa en el rubro agronegocios, porque también me dedico a la publicidad. Finalmente creé una nueva empresa con la razón social BCG Publicidad & Agronegocios SAC, y con esta empresa es que opero en ambos sectores. 
Sobre la forma de trabajo, lo que hago es básicamente registrar en una base de datos a la gran mayoría de productores y empresas proveedoras que me contactan para ofrecerme sus productos, y ofrezco los más interesantes para mí a través del boletín de AgroFórum, para buscar clientes que puedan estar interesados en dichos productos. 
Así es como ahora algunas personas me conocen como alguien que puede encontrar productos que se cultivan o se procesan aquí en Perú, gracias a la gran cantidad de contactos que manejo en mi base de datos, a la que accedo para encontrar lo que mis clientes me soliciten con mayor interés; así que como verás, es algo que cualquiera puede hacer si invierte el tiempo que invierto yo en tratar de colocar productos del agro peruano. 
En cuanto a qué gano yo o mi empresa, básicamente agregamos un pequeño margen a los precios que nos brindan los productores y empresas proveedoras, como por ejemplo S/0.10 ó S/.0.05 x Kg (o en dólares si se trata de exportación), y así trato de no perder competitividad. Mi objetivo es vender mucho, con menos margen de ganancia, en vez de vender poco, con muy buen margen de ganancia. Con esto lo que trato es de no caer en el mismo saco del intermediario abusivo, y así tratar de establecer una relación de confianza con el productor.  
Aún falta mucho por hacer para que mi empresa se consolide como una agencia comercializadora de productos agropecuarios y agroindustriales del Perú, pero todos los días trabajamos en este rubro buscando mercado para los productos que podemos conseguir aquí en nuestro país, ya sea para los mimos peruanos, o para el resto del mundo que sabe la calidad de frutas y hortalizas que aquí se consiguen. 
Cualquier cosa, ya saben que cuentan conmigo y con AgroFórum para ayudarlos a ofrecer sus productos, y que el objetivo es encontrar compradores que nos permitan optar por la mejor propuesta posible. 
Saludos

----------


## gustavoarias7

Hola, me parece interesante la propuesta...muy interesante, algo que se debe tener en cuenta es que muchos propuctores no tienen la capacidad ni los medios para ofertar su producción a mejores mercados y/o darle valor agregado. Se me ocurre que podrias tener una oficina o representante en cada region para canalizar mejor la info, recuerda que el porcentaje de agricultores que usa estos medios son muy pocos...en fin creo que hay mucho trabajo por hacer, asi que a sumar todos. Aca te dejo mis datos:
Parque Ecologico San Pedr SAC
#975476773 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, informamos a todos los productores de palta (hass y fuerte), granada (wonderfull) y espárragos, que actualmente contamos con empresas que están requiriendo materia prima de esos productos, con calidad de exportación. Los productores interesados que tengan capacidad de ofrecer materia prima este mes de marzo de dichos productos, pueden comunicarse conmigo para pasarles las distintas propuestas que tengo, para que las analicen y me confirmen si estarían interesados en trabajar como proveedores.  *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / proveedores@agroforum.pe

----------


## AsproAgro JV SAC

Hola Bruno! 
Un gusto saludarte y a la vez, saludar la gran iniciativa en el desarrollo comercial de productos Agroindustriales, de tal modo que el desarrollo sostenible sea para los agricultores, como para los clientes, impulsando la variabilidad de los productos a nivel nacional.  
Como empresa, nos gustaría mucho poder formar parte del proyecto. Nosotros estamos direccionados a la capacitación, seguimiento de normas y sistemas de calidad, a la vez que implementamos diversos sistemas de inocuidad, calidad, seguridad y legalidad alimentaria. En esta faceta, se que para lograr un buen resultado, depende mucho del compromiso y la actitud que tengan todos los miembros de la cadena, empezando con el productor, los que procesan el producto y los que la comercializan.  
Nos interesa mucho, ser parte de este proyecto de tal manera que se impulse un buen resultado en base a una constante capacitación en cada etapa de proceso. Mejorar las normas, sistemas y velar por la mejora contínua en el proceso. 
Esta empresa esta integrada por Ingenieros Agroindustriales con amplio conocimiento en Calidad, Procesos y Gestión Agroindustrial.
 Estamos especializados en Uva de Mesa, Granado, Jengibre, Cúrcuma, etc. pero tenemos un manejo general de todos los procesos Agroindustriales.  
Con todo, dejo el contacto para cualquier consulta y comentario. Gracias por su atención. 
Saludos cordiales 
ASPROAGRO JV S.A.C. gerencia.ajv@hotmail.com

----------


## Tierra Viva

Hola Bruno: 
   Muchos saludos, la idea es muy buena y muy bien buscar opiniones aquí uno por favor, dice: *Misión: Apoyar a productores y fabricantes de alimentos peruanos a conseguir mercados con valor agregado mediante un compromiso mutuo de mejoramiento continuo en los negocios y en la modernización de las cadenas comerciales. * *podría también asumir un compromiso mutuo en el mejoramiento continuo en la producción .* porque la base de una buena comercialización es la buena producción,
Saludos a tu papá y muchos éxitos en su gestión, hay muchas esperanzas en él no solo lo que pueda hacer en Ica, si no que podría reflejarse en todo el país.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, tenemos requerimientos de guanábana para la elaboración de pulpa, por lo que estamos interesados en tomar contacto con productores o acopiadores, tanto de guanábana de la selva como de la costa, para ver la posibilidad de abastecer a dichas empresas. Los interesados pueden escribirnos para iniciar conversaciones y negociar precios de venta puesto en Lima.  *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / proveedores@agroforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, tenemos un requerimiento de piña española roja para hacer producto deshidratado en una planta ubicada en Piura. Los interesados pueden escribirnos para iniciar conversaciones y negociar precios de venta con el cliente final. Gracias y saludos.  *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / proveedores@agroforum.pe

----------


## leviatan777

Me parece una idea interesante, pero como funcionaria?, digo no; al ser una AGENCIA COMERCIALIZADORA, sería como una Cámara, con asociados, seria una mini aduana cerrada para certificar a los amigos o allegados u asociados; y de aquellos que no lo están, como seria la situación, ojo esto es un comentario en buena leche, me gustaria que se inicie un debate positivo sobre el tema, y en buena hora que se maneje una data nacional tanto de productos y productores. 
Gracias
Dany

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Me parece una idea interesante, pero como funcionaria?, digo no; al ser una AGENCIA COMERCIALIZADORA, sería como una Cámara, con asociados, seria una mini aduana cerrada para certificar a los amigos o allegados u asociados; y de aquellos que no lo están, como seria la situación, ojo esto es un comentario en buena leche, me gustaria que se inicie un debate positivo sobre el tema, y en buena hora que se maneje una data nacional tanto de productos y productores. 
> Gracias
> Dany

 Estimado Dany, la idea original consistía en formar una empresa que se especialice en comercializar productos agropecuarios y agroindustriales del Perú, ya que es en gran parte lo que hacemos a través de AgroFórum, y dado que existen muchos productores y empresarios que necesitan colocar sus productos y no tienen mercado.  
El nombre propuesto en principio era para que se entienda rápidamente a qué se dedicaría esta empresa, pero te comento que finalmente creé mi nueva empresa, a la que inscribí como *BCG Publicidad & Agronegocios S.A.C*, para no limitarme en un solo rubro de negocio, ya que actualmente brindo servicios de marketing y publicidad por un lado, comercializo productos alimentarios fresco o procesados por otro, y también importo y distribuyo equipos de medición para el sector agricultura y agroindustria; así que como verás, terminé con un nombre de empresa que me permita ofrecer mis servicios a dos sectores muy distintos uno del otro. 
Definitivamente creo que la idea de la agencia comercializadora es buena, porque nace de la demanda que detectamos a través de AgroFórum por un servicio de esta naturaleza, y que actualmente llevamos a cabo de distintas maneras. Básicamente somos una empresa que está dispuesta a recibir ofertas de productos agropecuarios y agroindustriales del Perú, sin pago de por medio, pero que comisionaría de cerrar la venta con algún cliente interesado. Algo así, como esas empresas que alquilan o venden departamentos, que cuando consiguen cerrar la venta o el alquiler, ellos te cobran una comisión previamente pactada por sus servicios. 
En conclusión, la agencia terminó llamándose de otra manera para no tener que estar creando varias empresas por separado, y actualmente venimos realizando este trabajo aunque sin publicidad específica de por medio. En ese sentido, te comento que yo y mi empresa somos actualmente la Agencia Comercializadora de Productos Agropecuario y Agroindustriales del Perú, porque recibimos oferta y buscamos mercado para este tipo de productos alimenticios todos los días, como si de tratara de una Expoalimentaria virtual que funciona los 365 días del año. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, buscamos productores o acopiadores de lúcuma, granadilla, maracuyá, chirimoya o guanábana, para abastecer a una planta de pulpas en Lima que estará procesando esos productos hasta el mes de julio.  *Precios puesto en Lima*  *Lúcuma:* S/.4.00 a S/.4.50 x Kg*Granadilla:* S/.1.50 x Kg, pequeñas (pueden ser del mercado de frutas) o manchadas (recién cosechadas)*Maracuyá:* S/.1.00 x Kg *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / proveedores@agroforum.pe

----------


## Jcordero2014

déjame tus precios para cotizarte. a jcorver2014@gmail.com 
Saludos

----------


## Jcordero2014

Perdon
Precio al barre.?

----------


## hector joe tirado hernand

Buen día, por favor indicar la cantidad mínima que reciben de maracuyá y forma de pago gracias. hectorjoe30@hotmail.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Perdon
> Precio al barre.?

 Al barre o descarte mi estimado, porque es para hacer pulpa. Saludos.

----------


## TECNIAGRO

hola bruno tengo 15 has de lucuma injerto próximos a cosecha cual es la cantidad minima que aceptan

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> hola bruno tengo 15 has de lucuma injerto próximos a cosecha cual es la cantidad minima que aceptan

 Necesitamos lúcuma de seda mi estimado. Todo lo que nos puedas traer. Me confirmas el volumen que puedes abastecer y cada cuánto tiempo para coordinar con la empresa y darte una respuesta. 
Gracias y saludos

----------


## kscastaneda

Necesito 10 toneladas de semilla de quinua negra y roja con certifiacion organica y de no uso de agroquimicos urgente para un cliente..... llamar al 988-448-611  o   kscastaneda@hotmail.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Necesito 10 toneladas de semilla de quinua negra y roja con certifiacion organica y de no uso de agroquimicos urgente para un cliente..... llamar al 988-448-611  o   kscastaneda@hotmail.com

 Hola Carlos, te puedo conseguir quinua roja orgánica certificada para exportación. Me avisas cualquier cosa. Saludos.

----------


## TECNIAGRO

producimos lucuma de seda de  1mil a 1500 kg varia la producción y serian cada 20 días  
estos son mis datos 
jhon palomino gamboa 
991437094
#979650877    saludos

----------


## marisamati

Buenas noches :
Estamos comenzando a producir maiz amarillo duro valle de Pisco aprox 40 ton , estamos cosechando en 4 meses.Cualquier req nos avisan.

----------


## odam

Aun sigue el proyecto?

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Aun sigue el proyecto?

 Hola David, estamos más dedicados a la importación y distribución de equipos de medición en este momento, pero siempre estamos viendo posibilidades de negocio con distintos productos (frescos y procesados) que nos ofrecen o que conseguimos a través de AgroFórum... ¿Tienes o buscas algún producto en particular? 
Saludos

----------


## odam

Hola Bruno acabo de tener un curso de crianza de codornices ponedoras, aun estoy investigando presupuesto y rentabilidad, veo que en los supermercados se vende los huevos crudos, sin embargo he visto en otros países que se vende sancochado en bolsas herméticas con liquido preservante, se puede hacer los mismo con los huevos de codorniz que tiene mas proteína, no se que tanta acogida tenga esto, ademas de aprovechar la carne de codorniz que no es muy conocido aca; este negocio se toma en cuenta en el proyecto que plantean? 
David

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola Bruno acabo de tener un curso de crianza de codornices ponedoras, aun estoy investigando presupuesto y rentabilidad, veo que en los supermercados se vende los huevos crudos, sin embargo he visto en otros países que se vende sancochado en bolsas herméticas con liquido preservante, se puede hacer los mismo con los huevos de codorniz que tiene mas proteína, no se que tanta acogida tenga esto, ademas de aprovechar la carne de codorniz que no es muy conocido aca; este negocio se toma en cuenta en el proyecto que plantean? 
> David

 Hola David, todos los productos son factibles de ser ofrecidos por nosotros, sin embargo, y como bien dices, la carne de codorniz o los huevos sancochados son poco o nada conocidos acá, y eso hará mucho más difícil la venta de esos productos. Incluso los huevos crudos, que también he visto en supermercados, se deben consumir en pequeños cantidades; por lo que tendrías que sacar bien los números para ver si el proyecto sería rentable o valdría la pena el esfuerzo. 
Te confieso que nosotros nos especializamos más en frutas y/o verduras frescas o procesadas, y es allí donde tenemos más posibilidades de colocar los productos que nos ofrecen; pero podemos ver de ofrecer los huevos o carne de codorniz para ver si tendrían compradores acá o en algún otro mercado. 
Te recomiendo analizar bien los números y la demanda, para que tomes una decisión. Suerte, éxitos y saludos.

----------


## Leandro Manuel

Estoy interesado en tú proyecto, cuenta conmingo en todo lo que necesites, soy estudiante del instituo ADEX, me estoy especializando en descubir mercados potenciales. Actualmente estoy trabajando en una empresa dedicada a la producción y comercialización de jengibre fresco, deshidratado y molido
Atentamente,
Leandro Llacctarimay Figueroa
Cel. +51 978001892
Gerente Comercial
Agroexportaciones Llacta S.A.C.

----------


## Ajos del Sur

Hola,
Me parece muy buena el proyecto que me imagino ya debe estar en marcha. Soy hijo de agricultores Del Valle de Cañete y he vivido en carne propia los abusos de los precios que te ponen los corredores de campo que se llevan tu producto a bajos precios! Los agricultores de mi localidad no están bien orientados y también tengo un proyecto de integrar a estos agricultores para poder poner sus productos directamente al mercado y no vendérselo a los abusivos de los corredores de campo. Necesito contactarme con Uds para poder infórmale de los productos que se cosechan.
Por el monto les puedo comentar que personalmente tengo 4hectares de acemite amarillo que se cosechará en 4 meses y sumando de los vecinos serán más de 40 hectáreas, producción de yucas, maíz.
Te dejo mis datos: 941103390 José  qllcontabilidad2009@hotmail.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola,
> Me parece muy buena el proyecto que me imagino ya debe estar en marcha. Soy hijo de agricultores Del Valle de Cañete y he vivido en carne propia los abusos de los precios que te ponen los corredores de campo que se llevan tu producto a bajos precios! Los agricultores de mi localidad no están bien orientados y también tengo un proyecto de integrar a estos agricultores para poder poner sus productos directamente al mercado y no vendérselo a los abusivos de los corredores de campo. Necesito contactarme con Uds para poder infórmale de los productos que se cosechan.
> Por el monto les puedo comentar que personalmente tengo 4hectares de acemite amarillo que se cosechará en 4 meses y sumando de los vecinos serán más de 40 hectáreas, producción de yucas, maíz.
> Te dejo mis datos: 941103390 José  qllcontabilidad2009@hotmail.com

 Hola José, siempre tratamos de hacer negocios trabajando como nexo entre proveedores y clientes. Para que tengas una idea, nosotros solemos agregar o cobrar una comisión de S/0.10 x Kg., e incluso S/0.05 dependiendo del producto y los volúmenes que se negocien.   
Lamentablemente estamos más metidos en la importación y distribución de equipos de medición en este momento, pues se trata de un negocio más seguro y rentable para nosotros, por la alta demanda que tenemos, entre otro factores. Sin embargo, para poder ayudarte en la comercialización de tus productos, es importante para mí que estemos bien comunicados, ya sea por este medio, correo, o teléfono; dependiendo del momento o la urgencia. 
Cuando puedas dame una llamada y conversemos para tener claro qué es lo me que puedes ofrecer, y así tenerte en cuenta para cualquier oportunidad que se me presente. También sería bueno que me envíes un correo a proveedores@agroforum.pe con información detallada, que allí almaceno los correos de los distintos proveedores con los que trabajo.  
Espero tu llamada. Saludos.

----------


## Nabicha

Me parece una buena idea empresarial. Recomiendo revisar data histÃ³rica del tema para evitar cometer los errores en la implementaciÃ³n de su proyecto. 
Slds,
Sandra

----------


## Plátano Organico de Iberia

Es muy buena la idea, por mi parte, por el sector de Madre de Dios hay mucho que ofrecer en producción agropecuaria, desde ya me suscribo.

----------


## CEDAS S.A.C.

Estimado Bruno, 
Muy buena iniciativa. Al respecto, le comento que mi empresa se encuentra completamente alineada con los objetivos que buscas, e incluso profundizamos mucho más en el tema. En ese sentido le presento a mi empresa: "Centro de Desarrollo Agropecuario Sostenible S.A.C." (CEDAS S.A.C.), la cual hemos implementado recientemente con el objetivo de ser una *empresa social* dedicada a promover el desarrollo sostenible del sector agropecuario con la finalidad de generar un impacto positivo  en la población, mediante la comercialización de productos agropecuarios y la implementación de soluciones efectivas e innovadoras para propiciar la mejora continua de la cadena de valor agropecuaria, y la generación de valor social. En tal sentido, nuestra misión es Generar valor social, promoviendo soluciones innovadoras que fomenten el desarrollo sostenible del sector agropecuario. 
Actualmente, debido a la gran informalidad en la comercialización de jengibre en la selva central, y al abuso, en cuestión de precios, que cometen las plantas que allí operan contra los productores, hemos decidido iniciar con la implementación de una planta de procesamiento/maquilado de jenbibre en San Martín de Pangoa. Nuestro modelo de negocio, basado en una relación ganar-ganar con los productores, ofreciendoles un precio acorde al mercado, más financiamiento y otros beneficios sociales (viverés, campañas médicas, etc),  ha tenido mucho éxito, tanto así que a pesar de iniciar operaciones formalmente a inicios de julio, actualmente contamos con más de 16 productores comprometidos con nosotros que nos garantizan más de 60 hectáreas de producción. En paralelo, ha solicitud de un cliente exportador, estamos iniciando nuestro ingreso a la comercialización de mango y palta en la zona norte del país, siempre con nuestro mismo modelo de negocio, centrado en el empoderamiento y beneficio máximo de los productores. 
Para nosotros sería un placer poder formar parte de tu equipo, lo cual nos permitirá brindar mayores beneficios a nuestros productores, y propiciar el desarrollo agropecuario sostenible, con un enfoque de equidad e inclusión de estos productores. 
A continuación, le paso a dejar mis datos de contacto: 
Nombres y Apellidos: Sandro Emanuel Fernández Jiménez
email: gerenciageneral@cedassac.com
celular: 999922025. 
Saludos Cordiales
Sandro Fernández

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Bruno, 
> Muy buena iniciativa. Al respecto, le comento que mi empresa se encuentra completamente alineada con los objetivos que buscas, e incluso profundizamos mucho más en el tema. En ese sentido le presento a mi empresa: "Centro de Desarrollo Agropecuario Sostenible S.A.C." (CEDAS S.A.C.), la cual hemos implementado recientemente con el objetivo de ser una *empresa social* dedicada a promover el desarrollo sostenible del sector agropecuario con la finalidad de generar un impacto positivo  en la población, mediante la comercialización de productos agropecuarios y la implementación de soluciones efectivas e innovadoras para propiciar la mejora continua de la cadena de valor agropecuaria, y la generación de valor social. En tal sentido, nuestra misión es Generar valor social, promoviendo soluciones innovadoras que fomenten el desarrollo sostenible del sector agropecuario. 
> Actualmente, debido a la gran informalidad en la comercialización de jengibre en la selva central, y al abuso, en cuestión de precios, que cometen las plantas que allí operan contra los productores, hemos decidido iniciar con la implementación de una planta de procesamiento/maquilado de jenbibre en San Martín de Pangoa. Nuestro modelo de negocio, basado en una relación ganar-ganar con los productores, ofreciendoles un precio acorde al mercado, más financiamiento y otros beneficios sociales (viverés, campañas médicas, etc),  ha tenido mucho éxito, tanto así que a pesar de iniciar operaciones formalmente a inicios de julio, actualmente contamos con más de 16 productores comprometidos con nosotros que nos garantizan más de 60 hectáreas de producción. En paralelo, ha solicitud de un cliente exportador, estamos iniciando nuestro ingreso a la comercialización de mango y palta en la zona norte del país, siempre con nuestro mismo modelo de negocio, centrado en el empoderamiento y beneficio máximo de los productores. 
> Para nosotros sería un placer poder formar parte de tu equipo, lo cual nos permitirá brindar mayores beneficios a nuestros productores, y propiciar el desarrollo agropecuario sostenible, con un enfoque de equidad e inclusión de estos productores. 
> A continuación, le paso a dejar mis datos de contacto: 
> Nombres y Apellidos: Sandro Emanuel Fernández Jiménez
> email: gerenciageneral@cedassac.com
> celular: 999922025. 
> Saludos Cordiales
> Sandro Fernández

 Estimado Sandro,  
Muy interesante tu proyecto, y qué bueno que les esté yendo bien, porque la idea y la intención es muy buena.  Sería cuestión de conversar para ver de qué manera podemos hacer sinergias. Te llamo. 
Gracias y saludos.

----------


## PERU LINE LOGISTICS SAC

buenas noches bruno , me parece muy buena la iniciativa ....yo tengo dos clientes buscando mercado para QUINUA BLANCA , NEGRA , Y ROJA , tambien hay KION EN POLVO y AZAFRAN en su forma natural ..
seria bueno convocar o tener una reunion y ver detalles .....YO puedo aportar algunas ideas ya que soy AGENTE DE CARGA INTERNACIONAL y ADUANAS y manejo muy bien la logistica interna e internacional .....slds IVAN CONTRERAS

----------


## JOSE ALBERTO CORONADO ATOCHE

Hola, estoy empezando mi cosecha de zapallo criollo en piura, sí hubiera algún interesado me pueden contactar al 969569818.
Tengo siembra escalonada.

----------


## alevines de tilapia tarapoto

Hola Bruno
Te saluda Omar Falla Director de C.I.N. ALFA
 Centro de Produccion De Organismos Bioacuaticos 
Somos especialistas alevines de tilapia nilotica revertida
 Estamos desarrollandonos en Tarapoto  La región San Martín.
Felicito la iniciativa de crear un Expo aquí y estamos muy entusiasmados por todo ello. 
Queremos aportar y ser parte de la solución por ello nos ponemos a disposicion .
Por favor nos podrían considerar en este proximo proyecto.
Este es mi numero personal 947946750

----------

